# weather in Lake Garda



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi , wondering if anyone can tell me what temperatures i can expect in lake garda in middle of july, been on a few websites but getting loads of different advice thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi , wondering if anyone can tell me what temperatures i can expect in lake garda in middle of july, been on a few websites but getting loads of different advice thanks


depends witch end of the lake you are in Pescerra at the botom of the lake it will be so so hot at the top at Riva its usuly verry windy and chilly hench this is were the sail boad garda has a mini climate it just depends . plan on verry hot and you wont be far wrong we have been going to lake gada for 20 years its usaly good in the sumer but cold and damp in the winter , hence we retired to abruzzo


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

pudd 2 said:


> depends witch end of the lake you are in Pescerra at the botom of the lake it will be so so hot at the top at Riva its usuly verry windy and chilly hench this is were the sail boad garda has a mini climate it just depends . plan on verry hot and you wont be far wrong we have been going to lake gada for 20 years its usaly good in the sumer but cold and damp in the winter , hence we retired to abruzzo


Hi Thanks for the reply, im going to Limone


----------

